# Pulling fuel tank on Chaparral 204 WA



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

My fuel filler hose has gone bad and I have to replace it. Might as well replace the vent hose while I'm doing it. I disconnected the filler hose from both ends and tried to pull it out, but the darn thing is taped to the vent hose and there's a ton of "good stuff" in the chase holding it in. :banghead That's why I have to pull the fuel tank to get to the chase area better. Any suggestions on this proceedure? There is alot of crud in the area where the tank sits. When I get the tank out, I am going to clean that area very well. Should I be painting or sealing that area with anything?

Bamasam, did you pull you tank when you painted your boat?

Thanks in advance.

Jim


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

No Jim I didnt pull mine but the problem is going to be the fiberglass stringers that hold the tank in place. Give Bobby(x-shark) a holler and maybe he can give some suggestions. I am still working on ideas to increase my fuel capacity for longer runs.

You might be able to reach it fromunder your console, there is a small opening there that I pulled all of my wiring through. It is a pain and hard to get positioned right but it might be reachable. Just have plenty of duct tape to get the fiberglass out of your arm afterwards.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> there's a ton of "good stuff" in the chase




It's not Great Stuff. [Don't use Great Stuff] It is 2lb density flotation foam. If the tank is foamed it should be done with 4lb density foam, but the tank should be cleaned and inspected. Then it should be Coal Tar Epoxied before a reinstall if that tank proves to be in sound condition.



The fill & vent can be a bitch to remove. When replacing the fill hose do not forget to add /tape a Green bonding wire to the outside of the fill hose when installing the fill hose.



This bonding wire will connect to the deck fill fitting and attach to the tank. This is to stop static electricity from causing a explosion.






































Installed with 4lb density foam. The Coal Tar Epoxy will protect the alum from ever coming in contact with any water, should the hatch seal leak down the road.

The contact of water on the alum and the lack of air is what causes thes alum tanks to fail after years. Seal / protect the alum and the problem goes away. Something boat manufactures couldn't care less about.


----------

